# Did Windows Vista steal ideas from Mac OSX?



## daveb (Feb 14, 2007)

It certainly did not as this video demonstrates:

[video=youtube;TaIUkwPybtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIUkwPybtM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIUkwPybtM[/video]


----------



## Herald (Feb 14, 2007)

Hilarious! Great link. Is this where I confess that I am buying a Mac Book Pro as soon as I save the money and putting my Dell out to pasture?


----------



## Davidius (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 15, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Hilarious! Great link. Is this where I confess that I am buying a Mac Book Pro as soon as I save the money and putting my Dell out to pasture?



Probably not a bad idea! 

I just DELETED Vista from my computer and went back to XP. That garbage-filled piece of junk (Vista) kept freezing up my mouse, refused to let my uninstall program work, and was an overall headache (let me count the ways). 

For years I've been thinking of going Mac. Perhaps, if I can save up enough, my next one will be.


----------

